# Introducing: Bug



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

This is Bug. I adopted her a little while ago. I believe she's an agouti tan? Correct me if I'm wrong. She's really come out of her shell since I brought her home.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Why the name "Bug" ?


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Why the name "Bug" ?


We just thought it was cute lol. She's cute so it's suiting


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

I think she's adorable-so pretty, I love Agouti's


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

The Boggit keeper said:


> I think she's adorable-so pretty, I love Agouti's


Thanks  I never have been too keen on them until I got her


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I think it helps when they have great personalities. I did think it could be that reason! She is lovely.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty girl - congratulations


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes she is exceptionally pretty.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very cute mouse, Cory. 
I just love those beady eyes!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like agouti tan to me; I love agouti tans! Very pretty.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Awesome tan! And that face definitely screams cute little Bug to me! :lol:


----------

